# Screen goes to black when FF



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

When I fast forward, my screen flashes to black. As if the screen resolution is changing. I have the two 4k modes selected in allowed screen settings and tried have only 1 enabled but it didn't fix the problem.

I doesn't seem to happen on every channel. I'm OTA, no cable card.

How to fix? Will call TIVO tonight...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

check this too:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538850&highlight=ff+black


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you have 720p or 1080i selected as well? Cable company sometimes insert local ads using a different format than the network uses. If that is the case, then set your broadcast channels to just display in 1080i (disable 480i and 720p).


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

aye, just found the post.

that is my problem. NO FIX


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Do you have 720p or 1080i selected as well? Cable company sometimes insert local ads using a different format than the network uses. If that is the case, then set your broadcast channels to just display in 1080i (disable 480i and 720p).


no, only 4k is selected.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

See this post as well. I fixed it by connecting HDMI directly to TV rather than Onkyo receiver and connecting audio via optical cable.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=541360


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> See this post as well. I fixed it by connecting HDMI directly to TV rather than Onkyo receiver and connecting audio via optical cable.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=541360


my tivo is connected directly with the tivo hdmi cable provided.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

still no fix...


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

ilovedvrs said:


> still no fix...


Try either turning off UHD color (or whatever it's called on your set) on your TV set or changing audio to output PCM. UHD color shouldn't be needed as the Bolt doesn't output HDR.


----------



## JDel427 (Jul 11, 2016)

Turned on Ultra Deep Color on my LG EG9600 and everything seemed fine. Went to the Netflix app tried playing a video and received the "no input connected". Problem only fixed when I turned it off. Not sure this setting actually improves picture quality on Tivo, but figured I would share.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poppagene said:


> Try either turning off UHD color (or whatever it's called on your set) on your TV set or changing audio to output PCM. UHD color shouldn't be needed as the Bolt doesn't output HDR.


Yes. My Sony set has an Enhanced setting on the HDMI input that is needed for HDR. This is not needed for the Bolt. Although with my Sony, if I set it for enhanced, there are no issues using FF, Rew, etc. with teh Bolt. But what it does is limit the 2160P options to 2160P60. With 2160P24 grayed out. So I make sure the Sony HDMI input for the Bolt is not set to enhanced. That way I can send 2160P24 when needed. Like from Netflix.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have the same issue with my Bolt, and my Samsung JS8500. The problem goes away when I turn off UHD color for the input. The only issue is that the Bolt runs through a Yamaha receiver, and their for shares an input on the Tv with and Xbox One S, which does benefit from the UHD color for HDR streaming and UHD Blu rays. 

I am aware that I can plug things directly to the tv, but it shouldn't be necessary. As of now, i am turning off UHD color when using the Bolt and turning on UHD color when using the Xbox for HDR. 

Hopefully there is a fix soon.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

shupp872 said:


> I have the same issue with my Bolt, and my Samsung JS8500. The problem goes away when I turn off UHD color for the input. The only issue is that the Bolt runs through a Yamaha receiver, and their for shares an input on the Tv with and Xbox One S, which does benefit from the UHD color for HDR streaming and UHD Blu rays.
> 
> I am aware that I can plug things directly to the tv, but it shouldn't be necessary. As of now, i am turning off UHD color when using the Bolt and turning on UHD color when using the Xbox for HDR.
> 
> Hopefully there is a fix soon.


That's what I ended up doing and know that the AVR all share the same HDMI to the TV so I connected the HDMI directly to the TV and am using optical for audio. I didn't mind it for now because I don't use the Bolt for any 4k content. If they fix it in the future I'll go back to HDMI to the AVR.


----------

